# Orphnaecus sp. 'Blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)



## advan (Feb 5, 2014)

I normally keep these things in my picture thread but I'm a little excited about this one! 

_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'Blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)

Mature male






Female






Pairings












Result






So far so good!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## LordWaffle (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome!  I really want to add this species to my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy pics as usual!! Why does it have blue in the common name?


----------



## advan (Feb 5, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Crispy pics as usual!! Why does it have blue in the common name?


It seems to differ from specimen to specimen but freshly molted they can show off some blue. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=25465&c=44

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...s-Orphnaecus&p=1243108&viewfull=1#post1243108

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 6, 2014)

A shame that this beautiful T isn't even popularly kept here even though they're native where i'm at rght now


----------



## Kibosh (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is my baby Creeper who just molted. Unsexed but by looking at your pictures and the color differences I'm hoping I got a girl. The picture doesn't capture it will well but its legs are definitely blue. Probably my favorite in my collection, very fast, very beautiful, great feeder, love her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kean (Feb 6, 2014)

wow congratulations.. i wish we can have lots of those over here.. ummm well captive bred ones.. I actually haven't seen one yet..


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 6, 2014)

kean said:


> wow congratulations.. i wish we can have lots of those over here.. ummm well captive bred ones.. I actually haven't seen one yet..


I know right?!


----------



## advan (Feb 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Cavedweller (Feb 11, 2014)

What a beautiful species. Those sling photos are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome pics as usual, Chad. Also, yours are (like mentioned in the Arachne) seemingly less blue than that of the other member I saw pictures posted by. It's apparently not carved in stone how long they stay blueish after a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Mar 13, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> What a beautiful species. Those sling photos are amazing!


Yes they are! Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> Awesome pics as usual, Chad. Also, yours are (like mentioned in the Arachne) seemingly less blue than that of the other member I saw pictures posted by. It's apparently not carved in stone how long they stay blueish after a molt.


Thanks Jan, actually there will be a new article on this species by Volker Von Wirth and a few of these photos will be used in the article. Look for it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Mar 13, 2014)

Advan in that second pic, did the mother web them down or did these guys get trampled? o-o


----------



## advan (Mar 13, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> Advan in that second pic, did the mother web them down or did these guys get trampled? o-o


They webbed themselves in.


----------



## advan (Mar 27, 2014)

Female #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 27, 2014)

Geeeezzz... so jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Mar 27, 2014)

I love mine (Pluto) its tunnel systems would make a G.pulchripes jealous. It's probably the fastest terrestrial I own as well but is always polite and will take the food from my tongs.


----------



## advan (Mar 27, 2014)

awiec said:


> I love mine (Pluto) its tunnel systems would make a G.pulchripes jealous. It's probably the fastest terrestrial I own as well but is always polite and will take the food from my tongs.


Hello, these are actually arboreal in nature, and the only species that is known in the genus that do so. They do burrow in captivity as many arboreals do. One of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Mar 27, 2014)

advan said:


> Hello, these are actually arboreal in nature, and the only species that is known in the genus that to do so. They do burrow in captivity as many arboreals do. One of my favorites!


I thought it was arboreal as well and even provided it with bark, but it decided to web/dig under and around it;though it anchored its tunnel supports to the bark so I guess it technically uses it. Pluto is my only arboreal that likes to dig, my T.gigas doesn't even dig much and they are supposedly notorious as slings to dig. Though once it gets to 2.5 inch (not too far off) I will probably rearrange the cage so it has more dirt to dig if it desires and some more bark and a fake plant to make it feel safe. Though the fact that it has 3 tunnel openings(shaped in a T heh) makes feeding time very easy.


----------



## CEC (Mar 28, 2014)

advan said:


> Female #2


Fingers Crossed!!ray:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 21, 2014)

Second sac is looking good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 21, 2014)

Very nice, the Filipino T's need to invade everyone's collection, they have personality and the good looks for a must have T.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Chad! Just checked for the article you mentioned, looks like it hasn't been published yet. If you know anything, shoot me a PM with a link please?  Thanks!


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Apr 22, 2014)

Advan, these tiny little guys are awesome spiders. Astonishingly heavy webbers for their size, AND great diggers! Not to mention the feeding response. Throwing in 1st or 2nd instar B. lateralis has them out of the burrow in a flash. Loving their behaviors, and can't wait until they get some size to them! Thanks for putting them into the hobby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Apr 22, 2014)

Wildenthusiast said:


> Advan, these tiny little guys are awesome spiders. Astonishingly heavy webbers for their size, AND great diggers! Not to mention the feeding response. Throwing in 1st or 2nd instar B. lateralis has them out of the burrow in a flash. Loving their behaviors, and can't wait until they get some size to them! Thanks for putting them into the hobby!


Very voracious indeed, I think mine may be in premolt so I'll finally be able to see the "blue" in a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaiwag Kalinong (Jul 2, 2018)

hello. .like to ask if this is also a orphnaecus sp. blue.. my friend give it to me.. thanks a lot..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 3, 2018)

Kaiwag Kalinong said:


> hello. .like to ask if this is also a orphnaecus sp. blue.. my friend give it to me.. thanks a lot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It more closely resembles _Psednocnemis brachyramosa_ in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaiwag Kalinong (Jul 3, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> No. It more closely resembles _Psednocnemis brachyramosa_ in my opinion.


thanks a lot for the info z32upgrader..im just curious coz i live here on panay island philippines where they said an orph sp. panay blue came from. heres is another pic of it.

z32upgrader here are also other tarantulas he given to me.. can you please guess what kind of tarantula it is.  thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 3, 2018)

Kaiwag Kalinong said:


> thanks a lot for the info z32upgrader..im just curious coz i live here on panay island philippines where they said an orph sp. panay blue came from. heres is another pic of it.


It really looks too blue to be Orph sp. "Panay Blue". The blue in them is really subtle.  This is my female that is just a week post-molt.
With camera flash (first two pictures) and without.









Kaiwag Kalinong said:


> z32upgrader here are also other tarantulas he given to me.. can you please guess what kind of tarantula it is.  thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only guess here and it strikes me as some species of Chilobrachys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaiwag Kalinong (Jul 3, 2018)

thanks again z32upgrader for the infos. .here is on of the tarantulas he caught on the wild with that size already..can you please guess what it is..


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 3, 2018)

Kaiwag Kalinong said:


> thanks again z32upgrader for the infos. .here is on of the tarantulas he caught on the wild with that size already..can you please guess what it is..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my mature male Selenocosmia peerboomi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaiwag Kalinong (Jul 3, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> Reminds me of my mature male Selenocosmia peerboomi


thanks a lot z32upgrader.. nice talking with you..


----------

